# MartialTalk announces Advisory Board



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2004)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:
Contact: Bob Hubbard
Webmaster
716-###-#### or webmaster@martialtalk.com

Buffalo, NY, January 1, 2004 - MartialTalk.com announces the formation of an Advisory Board.

MartialTalk established the Advisory Board from a cross section of seniors in the arts, and the Advisory Board provides guidance and direction to MartialTalk with respect to MartialTalks mission of promoting, supporting and preserving the arts. Members will serve 1 year terms.

The 2004 Advisory Board consists of 3 members of the Kenpo community, and 3 from the Filipino martial arts community. They are:

·    *Datu Timothy Hartman*  President or the World Modern Arnis Alliance
·    *Professor Bob White*  Founding member of the Kenpo Senior Council.
·    *Professor Dennis Conatser*  President of the International Kenpo Karate Organization.
·    *Sean P. Kelley*,- President of the Chinese Kenpo Federation
·    *Rick Manglinong* - IPMAF Chief Instructor For Nevada, USA
·    *Punong-Guro T.C. Jones*  Guro TC is Head instructor of the Cedar Hill Martial Arts Center in Cedar Hill, Texas.
===
About MartialTalk.com: MartialTalk.com is a popular martial arts information site, featuring a highly trafficked forum, reference library, e-zine and more. Established in 2001 as a discussion forum, it has rapidly grown to be a world-wide destination for the martial arts enthusiast seeking information, training and fellowship with their fellow enthusiasts.

For further information on the Advisory Board, or MartialTalk, please contact Bob Hubbard at (716) XXX-XXXX, or visit martialtalk.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2004)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:
Contact: Bob Hubbard
Webmaster
716-###-#### or webmaster@martialtalk.com

Buffalo, NY, January 1, 2004 - MartialTalk.com announces the formation of an Advisory Board.

MartialTalk established the Advisory Board from a cross section of seniors in the arts, and the Advisory Board provides guidance and direction to MartialTalk with respect to MartialTalks mission of promoting, supporting and preserving the arts. Members will serve 1 year terms.

The 2004 Advisory Board consists of 3 members of the Kenpo community, and 3 from the Filipino martial arts community. They are:

*Datu Timothy Hartman*  One of the leading experts in Modern Arnis, Mr. Hartman has been a personal student of Grand Master Remy Presas for over 16 years. He has been featured in multiple magazines including Black Belt and Filipino Martial Arts Magazine. In addition to teaching in the United States, Mr. Hartman has taught in Canada, Germany, Denmark, Sweden, and England. Mr. Hartman has been publicly endorsed by GM Presas as his number one black belt in the United States.

*Professor Bob White* - As a competitor and as a teacher and coach, Professor Bob White has contributed to the art of Kenpo in particular the fighting arts, for over thirty years. Professor White advised and acted in Columbia Pictures' "The Karate Kid" movie in the mid 80's and was hired by the then Los Angeles Rams to teach Kenpo to players; he continues to work with many professional athletes. Professor White is headquartered in Costa Mesa, California but has affiliated schools all over the U.S. and teaches Kenpo all over the world.

*Professor Dennis Conatser*  A long time student of the late Ed Parker Sr., founder of Kenpo, Professor Conatser continues to be active in teaching, researching, developing, and exploring all aspects of American Kenpo. While studying the Art of Kenpo, Mr. Conatser has had vast experience in many areas, to name a few: Competition, Promoting Events, Teaching, Writing, Traveling all around the United States, England, & Australia with Mr. Parker. Like his teachers he is currently engaged in several projects, and is currently writing several books on American Kenpo and his experiences. "To keep American Kenpo alive and expanding is now my journey and obligation ......... "He" would have wanted it that way"

*Sean P. Kelley*,- A 6th Degree Black Belt in Ed Parkers American Kenpo Karate. Mr. Kelley is head instructor and owner of KELLEY KARATE CENTER, INC in Greenacres, Florida, and is well known for his ability to teach students from the youngest kenpoists to advanced adults. In addition to his regular classes and private students, Mr. Kelley teaches seminars throughout the United States. A long-time friend of Guardian Angels founder, Curtis Sliwa, Mr. Kelley has been the South Florida Coordinator of the Guardian Angels for over sixteen years, and actively patrols the streets to deter crime and gang activity.

*Rick Manglinong* - IPMAF Chief Instructor For Nevada, USA, Guro Manglinong has extensive experience in several arts, most notably the Filipino art of Kombatan. His over 20 years of experience include competition, demonstration and instructing.

*Punong-Guro T.C. Jones*  Guro TC is Head instructor of the Cedar Hill Martial Arts Center in Cedar Hill, Texas. His specialties lie in the Filipino arts of Maharlika Kuntaw and Arnis de Leon. A renowned instructor, he is one of Grandmaster de Leons top instructors.
===
About MartialTalk.com: MartialTalk.com is a popular martial arts information site, featuring a highly trafficked forum, reference library, e-zine and more. Established in 2001 as a discussion forum, it has rapidly grown to be a world-wide destination for the martial arts enthusiast seeking information, training and fellowship with their fellow enthusiasts.

For further information on the Advisory Board, or MartialTalk, please contact Bob Hubbard at (716) XXX-XXXX, or visit martialtalk.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2004)

See http://martialtalk.com/advisors for full information.

:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 1, 2004)

Welcome Gentlemen~!

It's Great to have you all aboard~!

Here's to a fruitful 2004 !

Tess


----------

